# 1 week post op - partial thyroidectomy



## Rozzzie

I have been on the boards for a few months reading in anticipation of my surgery but have never posted. I just wanted to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and tell you about mine.

I had a small bump on the left side of my thyroid my general practitioner found 2 1/2 years ago during a routine visit. After blood work, two ultrasounds and two FNA, the tumor had grown quite a bite and my endocrinologist encouraged a partial thyroidectomy before it gave me any problems. The FNA had shown the tumor to be benign, but the surgeon said during surgery they would send the tissue to pathology and if it was malignant, remove the entire gland.

I went in for surgery last Thursday, December 1st. I was pretty nervous but felt prepared on what to expect from this board and the internet in general. I changed into the hospital gown, booties and cap. Also, word to the wise, I didn't know until I was ready for surgery that facial piercings have been known to cause problems with some type of equipment that was used. I was luckily able to get my nose stud out but I wasn't made aware of this until minutes before surgery.

I walked into the OR, the anesthesiologist and nurse both told me what they were doing as they did it which I found comforting. They stuck electrodes on me, put the leg things on to prevent blood clots and before I knew it, my eyes closed and I was waking up in post op.

I remember waking up and my throat was pretty sore. I was in post op for about an hour and a half and the nurse was amazed how well I was doing so they sent me home.

My surgery lasted about 1 3/4 hrs and the tumor was about 3 inches in length. For some reason, they did not do pathology during surgery so I found out today that the tumor was benign at my post op appointment.

I had no neck soreness and no problems sleeping, I didn't even use all the extra pillows I had or the U shaped travel pillow I had ready. I expected to eat yogurt and ice cream the first day at least, but I was eating no problem the afternoon of the surgery day. I ended up just wearing V neck shirts and zip up sweatshirts and I felt fine. I also iced it constantly the first 3 days, I think that definitely helped with swelling. I was able to go see a friend the next day for coffee and run a few errands, but I did get tired quickly. I did get out everyday after the surgery and have almost 100% of my stamina back.

I go back to the endocrinologist in early February to check my hormone levels.

Sorry this is so long, I really liked when everyone else went into such detail about their experience. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## joplin1975

Thanks for sharing...I know everyone who is facing a similar situation appreciates it! And I'm glad you've had an easy recovery. Keep it up!


----------



## webster2

Thanks for sharing! Every little bit helps someone else. I am glad you are feeling well!


----------



## I DClaire

NOTHING means as much to me as someone sharing their experiences when it comes to something I'm concerned about and the more details the better!! When you're not sure what's going to happen you hang on every detail.

I hope things continue to go well for you. In retrospect, I wish the very first time I heard the word "nodule" I'd have asked to have it surgically removed.


----------



## CLRRN

Don't apologize....I think you can tell, we all love details. Thanks for sharing and I'm you are doing well.


----------



## Andros

Rozzzie said:


> I have been on the boards for a few months reading in anticipation of my surgery but have never posted. I just wanted to thank everyone for sharing their experiences and tell you about mine.
> 
> I had a small bump on the left side of my thyroid my general practitioner found 2 1/2 years ago during a routine visit. After blood work, two ultrasounds and two FNA, the tumor had grown quite a bite and my endocrinologist encouraged a partial thyroidectomy before it gave me any problems. The FNA had shown the tumor to be benign, but the surgeon said during surgery they would send the tissue to pathology and if it was malignant, remove the entire gland.
> 
> I went in for surgery last Thursday, December 1st. I was pretty nervous but felt prepared on what to expect from this board and the internet in general. I changed into the hospital gown, booties and cap. Also, word to the wise, I didn't know until I was ready for surgery that facial piercings have been known to cause problems with some type of equipment that was used. I was luckily able to get my nose stud out but I wasn't made aware of this until minutes before surgery.
> 
> I walked into the OR, the anesthesiologist and nurse both told me what they were doing as they did it which I found comforting. They stuck electrodes on me, put the leg things on to prevent blood clots and before I knew it, my eyes closed and I was waking up in post op.
> 
> I remember waking up and my throat was pretty sore. I was in post op for about an hour and a half and the nurse was amazed how well I was doing so they sent me home.
> 
> My surgery lasted about 1 3/4 hrs and the tumor was about 3 inches in length. For some reason, they did not do pathology during surgery so I found out today that the tumor was benign at my post op appointment.
> 
> I had no neck soreness and no problems sleeping, I didn't even use all the extra pillows I had or the U shaped travel pillow I had ready. I expected to eat yogurt and ice cream the first day at least, but I was eating no problem the afternoon of the surgery day. I ended up just wearing V neck shirts and zip up sweatshirts and I felt fine. I also iced it constantly the first 3 days, I think that definitely helped with swelling. I was able to go see a friend the next day for coffee and run a few errands, but I did get tired quickly. I did get out everyday after the surgery and have almost 100% of my stamina back.
> 
> I go back to the endocrinologist in early February to check my hormone levels.
> 
> Sorry this is so long, I really liked when everyone else went into such detail about their experience. Let me know if you have any questions.


How nice of you to post and share your experience. This will be so helpful to many here who are about to go into surgery very soon.

What wonderful news that the tumor is benign. You are breathing a sigh of relief, I am sure.

So..........................did they put you right on thyroxine replacement or do you have to wait until Feb.?


----------



## shaciam

Oh my gosh are you lucky! I must admit I'm kind of jealous. My surgery was Tuesday and I'm still having a difficult time eating and what I wouldn't give to sleep in a bed! I have bruises all across my chest. I swear I was a human punching bag in there.


----------



## Rozzzie

I am not on any meds as of yet, the February appointment will determine that. I have noticed however, that since the surgery I have been VERY emotional. Not depressed, just emotional. This is new for me as I rarely cry, but lately everything makes me cry. I did some research online and it seems it happens much more frequently with total thyroidectomies, I am going to call my GP on Monday because I think my hormones are all screwed up which is not what the doctors expected.

I am sorry you are having a rough recovery Shaciam. I was expecting to feel about how you do, so this has been really shocking to me, I keep waiting to wake up with a sore neck and hoarse voice.


----------



## Andros

Rozzzie said:


> I am not on any meds as of yet, the February appointment will determine that. I have noticed however, that since the surgery I have been VERY emotional. Not depressed, just emotional. This is new for me as I rarely cry, but lately everything makes me cry. I did some research online and it seems it happens much more frequently with total thyroidectomies, I am going to call my GP on Monday because I think my hormones are all screwed up which is not what the doctors expected.
> 
> I am sorry you are having a rough recovery Shaciam. I was expecting to feel about how you do, so this has been really shocking to me, I keep waiting to wake up with a sore neck and hoarse voice.


Yes; it may be in your best interest to get in and get TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 run.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

If you do and you wish to post the results for us to comment on, please post the ranges also.


----------



## Rozzzie

Thanks so much for the advice, I'll plan on getting those tests done ASAP.


----------



## namebug

As Andros and others say, don't go by the TSH alone. I've had blood tests for years that came back normal. I've since learned they were all for TSH only. It's hard to understand why you are feeling badly with normal test results. My primary care had finally ordered an ultrasound which turned up a nodule. Now the blood tests include the free T3 and T4.


----------



## Rozzzie

I went to my GP Monday and got my blood results Tuesday. My T3 (2.7), T4 (.73) & TSH (1.37) levels were all within the normal range. The doctor said she thinks it was just the anxiety of the surgery and the relief over the results that was making me so emotional. My sister died 10 years ago of a bone disease, so it was quite nerve-racking waiting for the results. Although, oddly, I didn't realize I was nervous the week I was waiting, it was once I got the results I realized I had been freaked out.

Going back to work and getting back into my routine has been the best medicine for me. I am kept busy all day and don't have time to be emotional or think too much about the thyroid issues.

Thanks for all the support, it means more than I can put into words.


----------



## Andros

Rozzzie said:


> I went to my GP Monday and got my blood results Tuesday. My T3 (2.7), T4 (.73) & TSH (1.37) levels were all within the normal range. The doctor said she thinks it was just the anxiety of the surgery and the relief over the results that was making me so emotional. My sister died 10 years ago of a bone disease, so it was quite nerve-racking waiting for the results. Although, oddly, I didn't realize I was nervous the week I was waiting, it was once I got the results I realized I had been freaked out.
> 
> Going back to work and getting back into my routine has been the best medicine for me. I am kept busy all day and don't have time to be emotional or think too much about the thyroid issues.
> 
> Thanks for all the support, it means more than I can put into words.


I sure wish we could have had ranges to go w/those results and I hope next time around you get the FREE T3 and FREE T4.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

If you are feeling better, that is what counts...............bottom line.


----------



## Rozzzie

I'm sorry, I am such a newbie at all these different tests and levels.

It was my Free T3 and Free T4 that were tested.

Levels were:
Free T3: mine 2.7, standard range 2.2-4.3
Free T4: mine .73, standard range .57-1.25
TSH: mine 1.37, standard range .34-5.60

Thanks


----------



## Andros

Rozzzie said:


> I'm sorry, I am such a newbie at all these different tests and levels.
> 
> It was my Free T3 and Free T4 that were tested.
> 
> Levels were:
> Free T3: mine 2.7, standard range 2.2-4.3
> Free T4: mine .73, standard range .57-1.25
> TSH: mine 1.37, standard range .34-5.60
> 
> Thanks


What thyroxine replacement are you on and how much? It would be better if your FREE T3 were above the mid-range of 3.2 of the range provided by your lab. About 75% of the range is good for most of us. It would seem you don't have any staying power to get through the day? Do you?

If you have the energy you require and you feel fine, then not to worry.

Thanks for the clarification and the ranges.


----------

